# Cotter Press..right Tool For The Job



## Dale Alan (Mar 17, 2016)

Like the saying goes,right tool for the job. This tool is priceless to me,very seldom do I need to get the hammer and punch out. If you don't have one you will be very happy if you buy one.That steady pressure just where you need it makes a great deal of difference.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 17, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> Like the saying goes,right tool for the job. This tool is priceless to me,very seldom do I need to get the hammer and punch out. If you don't have one you will be very happy if you buy one.That steady pressure just where you need it makes a great deal of difference.View attachment 296314 View attachment 296315



Is that the tool that would make my life easier taking out crank arm cotter pins from my Raleigh crank arms?


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 17, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Is that the tool that would make my life easier taking out crank arm cotter pins from my Raleigh crank arms?



Yes,it sure is. Makes life much easier. I just did a Raleigh this morning,never had to grab the hammer.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Intense One (Mar 17, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> Yes,it sure is. Makes life much easier. I just did a Raleigh this morning,never had to grab the hammer.



Cool....I'll be right over with my Raleighs........will you leave the light on?


----------



## rhenning (Mar 17, 2016)

If you don't have one here is one that is easily made and at least the one I made works very well.  Roger

http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/731167-16-cotter-press.html


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 17, 2016)

And here's a new one off the shelf:
http://www.bikesmithdesign.com/CotterPress/
If you do any work with cottered cranks, you really do need a press both for removing and installing the cotters properly.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 17, 2016)

Andrew Gorman said:


> And here's a new one off the shelf:
> http://www.bikesmithdesign.com/CotterPress/
> If you do any work with cottered cranks, you really do need a press both for removing and installing the cotters properly.





I love that Bike Smith press. I have one, and it has never failed (knock on wood) to remove a pin, even one that's been in 80 years.  I also got the fixed cup tool from them. 

Coincidentally, Bike Smith makes Raleigh pattern cotter pins as well. The "Grade A" pins they sell are actually of a higher quality than even the original Raleigh pins, at least in my experience. The metal is a bit harder and dimensions less variable than even the originals I have used.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 17, 2016)

That bikesmith press looks well made,I like the idea of using a wrench.I have thought of welding short 3/8" adapter so I could use a ratchet on mine.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 18, 2016)

Good info.


----------

